# Apistogramma agassizii "or" Mikrogeophagus ramirezi



## kestrel1978 (Mar 2, 2018)

Hi,

I'm seeking advice as a beginner with aquarium.

I have a Juwel 240L with following fish: 20 cardinal tetra (_Paracheirodon axelrodi_), 7 endler's (small domesticated variant), 5 small ancistrus spp. (domesticated), 1 Royal whiptail catfish (_Sturisoma aureum_). Few days ago I bought some cichlids without doing proper research and I have this following issue:

I bought a pair of ram cichlid (_Mikrogeophagus ramirezi_) -> female and male (that keep close together,) and Agassiz's dwarf cichlid (_Apistogramma agassizii_) -> one male and two females. They are both of domesticated origin. I have a well planted aquarium with rocks, roots and a variety of plants. So to my problem, the female _A. agassiz's_ have occupied each ends of the aquarium and chases the _M. ramirezi_ every time they get too close, further the male _A. agassiz's_ tends to patrol between each female and every now and then he chases the _M. ramirezi_.

So, in my case it is not a good idea to have both species, and who should I keep _A. agassizii_ or _M. ramirezi_? Also in the light of the other fish I have and water quality?

Water quality:
Ph=7.5
Nitrate <0.3 mg/L
KH=4
GH=6

Regards, Kes


----------



## FunkyFish (May 26, 2018)

Rams and cardinals mix well as both prefer water on the warmer end of the scale. You seem to have a C02 deficiency causing your pH to rise, your water appears to be soft . This will likely cause your plants to have issues, as well as algae growth. Some plants, however, won't do as well in the upper 70 to low 80s rams and cardinals prefer. If it were me, I would probably go for the warmer end of the scale and keep the rams and cardinals happy. One other thing, apistos have always spawned in small caves for me, while rams have spawned on open flat stones.


----------

